# BFN gutted anything i should ask at follow up



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

as some of you are aware at the start of this cycle i messed up my cyclegest was only taking 400mg instead of 800mg when i discovered the mistake i corrected it and started on 800 i was blaming myself when spotting started 3dpt thinking it was all over because of my mix up , i found you guys and felt so much better as i discovered some clinics only use 400mg some use none etc it all varies from clinic to clinic , so i decided not to blame myself after all i took the correct 800mg last time and they caused me to bleed and i still got a BFN so although i know my clinic will probebly say this was the cause im not convinced considering its my second failed cycle , are there any tests i should ask to have to try and see if there could be a reason implantation doesnt occur , iam fertile but i was sterilized aged 21 when i had a kidney removed and surgery to my cervix drs said id never be well enough to carry a baby and as i had been pregnant twice whilst on the pill they said my only option was sterilization to prevent pregnancy and save my life ( i nearly lost mine having my son but it was worth it )however 11 years on im very healthy ive recovered from kidney disease and my health is normal im remarried to a man who has no children we would love a child together , i cant understand why ivf is failing what kind of things should i ask at my follow up , thanks in advance x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi someone did a very very full list of questions, I'll have a look for it for you. So sorry about your BFN


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0 Finally found it, on the ICSI board (not sure if you had ICSI but otherwise might help) . Ask absolutely everything you like, I asked at mine about whether progesterone support was enough, and its been upped for this cycle and about stimms, also upped for this cycle.

Hope this helps, take care xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

thank you hun , ill make a list , what are stimms ? x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

stimms, the stimulation part of the cycle, basically he upped my Menopur this cycle


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

ahhh silly me lol thank you for that and good luck with ur cycle i hope you get your BFP


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Please don't blame yourself I had 800ml my first cycle and misccarried same for the second cycle BFN and this time just 400mg and I got my period this morning. I think you have to just believe what will be will be there seems to be no rhyme or reason to any of this and why some cycles work and others don't. It is hard enough getting the BFN without beating yourself up my love.


I am finding work very hard today, my business partner's wife is pregnant and despite knowing my situation we have daily conversations about how it only took them a month to conceive and that they want this more than anything and just how they hope they don't misccarry like I did etc ettc. I am pleased for them but just wish it away for today. I am not telling him I got a BFN yet as I don't want to get emotional and pee on their parade as it were.


I would really like to know what to ask to, we have done IVF any help appreciated.


Thanks Clogs


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

cloggs so sorry to hear of your BFN     its hard going i know how you feel today just want to shut the world away for a while , my sister in law is pregnant and i have been with her through scans and everything as pleased as iam for her theres a part of me thats selfish and thinks its not fair think it maybe more because of her situation, i know shes going to struggle shes very selfish and not very grown up etc but yet shes been blessed with such a gift but already planning who should be looking after her little girl etc whilst she goes out etc before shes even born does make me angry when it probebly shouldnt , its a very cruel world sometimes   iam going to be making a list to ask what is going wrong etc , i know they will say because of the mediction not having the right dose but after all the research i did into it i now know that it probebly wasnt the reason as it didnt work either when i was on 800 the first time , getting frustrated now as to why ? but i know we may never get an answer so im going to try and stay positive and hope i get to try again , my heart goes out to you stay positive hun one day you will have your turn i hope its soon xxx


----------

